# 'Ted'



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Is anyone going to see this.

I really want to but i'm having trouble convincing the wife that a film about a magic Teddy bear from the bloke who invented Family Guy is going to be any good.

I think It's going to be riotously funny.


----------



## adammcs (Apr 20, 2012)

Trailer looked funny


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

i have no doubt that this will be a hilarious film. walberg can be one funny dude when he wants to be. as for seth mcfarlane, well...he created family guy, what more can you ask for. a hot girl...well he did that too. mila kunis, i heart you ha


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

One for dvd for me i think,no way swmbo would go to see it and im one for blockbusters if i go to the pics. Looks good though as im a Family guy fan anyway.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I already owe her a film after she went to the cinema with 31 year old me to see Avengers Assemble and left with 12 year old me telling her i should have seen it with my mates and she was such a girl.

Somehow i think Ted is a film for 18 year old me.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

have you ever been officially diagnosed with dissociative identity disorder gruffs :lol::lol:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ted looks brilliant


----------



## Weazel (May 29, 2010)

The trailer that I saw starts off as if it was going to be a bit of a chick film, looking in to each others eyes, love at first sight and all that bull, show her the trailer up to that point and before ted runs in and sings the thunder song! Job done, convinced


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> have you ever been officially diagnosed with dissociative identity disorder gruffs :lol::lol:


Yes but only by me the psychiatrist.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Weazel said:


> The trailer that I saw starts off as if it was going to be a bit of a chick film, looking in to each others eyes, love at first sight and all that bull, show her the trailer up to that point and before ted runs in and sings the thunder song! Job done, convinced


The thunder song had me in tears.


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

Took my wife to see magic mike, which we both said is not as good as it looks and they shown the thunder song trailer and she really wants to see ted now..


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

As the saying goes "One mans music, is another mans noise", but I'm putting my hand up to say I thought it was a cracking film.

The missus and I went to see it Saturday and really enjoyed it. We could have quite easily sat there and watched it again. Will definitely add it to my DVD collection.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

All the funny bits in the trailer imo


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I disagree Carbon, thought that would be how it was, but didn't think so after seeing it... very funny imo


----------



## KugaStu (Nov 18, 2009)

Cracking film, had tears of laughter in my eyes.


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

brilliant  loved it


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Was a very good film and funny enough in my eyes! I saw it at the weekend with the missus and she loved it too!

It's a mixture of a girly chick flick with relationships etc and she'll cry! Plus the comedy and humour with Ted as well. Definitely one that anyone can watch


----------



## bob stone (Apr 18, 2011)

went to see this last night and thought it was very funny love the thunder song need to learn that :lol:


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

I've seen this and really enjoyed it 

Personally, I believe all the funny bits aren't in the trailer as many (including friends) say they are


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

I saw it last week and it had me in stitches!


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Defo recommend it! One of the best films I've seen in a while - although it does feel like a long episode of family guy. But that's not a bad thing :lol:


----------



## benkei (Apr 3, 2007)

Probably the funniest film I've seen in a while. The missus loved just as much as me. I was in tears of laughter which just made her laugh more. Definately worth seeing. I'd watch it again no problem.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

I didn't think all the funniest bits were in the trailer, yes some of the funniest gags were but there were plenty more besides them. Parsnip joke, creepy kid getting his comeuppance and Sam Jones whenever he appeared.

I took the wife to see it and she's never seen family guy or any of the rest of McFarlane's work and she thought it was the funniest film she'd seen in years.

I bet everyone wishes for a magical teddy bear now.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

"thanks for creeping up my night" :lol:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I found it very predictable over hyped American same old crap tbh.


Blatantly got a family guy influence. And it's just a teddy that swears.


All IMO of course, glad I didn't spend £30+ at the cinema


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I thought it was OK, nothing super funny IMO, the missus wished we'd gone to see ICEAGE though


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

We saw it on Sunday....superbe film and seriously funny!

Hands up who had a lump in their throat in the sad bit??


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Saw this yesterday, Brilliant film very funny indeed will be watching it a few more times thats for sure.

Forget Batman!


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> All IMO of course, glad I didn't spend £30+ at the cinema


Were you invited to a free preview?.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

I went to see it on Sunday it was quite funny. Its been a while since ive laughed at a film. 

Certainly not the best film ever but defo worth a watch.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, Me and the better half went to see this last night and I have to say it was brilliant.

You have to have been to New England to get some of it but i thought it was awesome.

I will never understand people that go to the cinema with an expectation of a film, it almost always is not what you were expecting and that is was most people mark it down on.

Yes, this was a teddy that swears but Ted is the metaphorical inner child that all us guys give up to grow up. He's in all of us. And there lies the fun.

Plus, the emotional bits were done really well as were the cheesy bits, the funny bits, the purile bits and the shocking bits.

The part with wierd kid in the bedroom i actually found to be quite harrowing (given that it's a teddy) which means i connected with the film which is all i can ask really.

Some of the humour is very subtle too (believe it or not).

Capped off with a nice huggy bit at the end which all Teddy bring to the party.

Norah Jones ROFL. My wife came down the aisle to 'Come Away With Me'. :lol:

I really enjoyed this film and i can't remember the last time i wiped tears of laughter, sadness and happiness out of my eyes in the same film.

Yes, I'm a soft sod lol.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought it was OK... some decent laughs... 

the SuBo joke was great, but maybe wasted on anyone outside the UK...

The house party was quality as well...

:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thought SuBo was only popular cos the American's really 'got her'

I thought the films was pretty good actually


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Just watched the unrated version on Blu-ray, the first scene sets the tone for the rest of the film, very very funny, the dialogue in the unrated version would have given the censors an interesting time.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

We watched this the other night, first film in quite a while where I was sitting belly laughing at some of the stuff.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Watched it at christmas,very funny film.


----------

